
What's your hardware setup for “coding interview” phone calls? - afar858
People don&#x27;t usually have landline&#x2F;desk phones at home, and you can&#x27;t really hold your phone next to your shoulder for an hour, so what&#x27;s the best way to talk on the phone while you type?<p>Headset? Speakerphone mode? Wear headphones, but put your phone down on the desk?
======
rajacombinator
My setup is “no thanks.” Coding while on the phone is absurd.

------
amorphid
I'll usually have my bluetooth headset connected to my mobile phone, assuming
the phone's reception is strong enough. That makes it easier to do a phone
interview on an OK-not-great connection. When screen sharing over a connection
w/ a modest upload speed, it's can be OK if the interviewer doesn't get super
fast updates on the video. But if you're chatting over the web & the audio
quality gets impacted by a slow upload speed, the interview grinds to a halt
super fast.

------
Arcten
I've done quite a few phone screens with coding over the past few years, and
the best solution I've found is a headset.

Speakerphone means that the interviewer hears every key-stroke and likely
can't hear you. A decent set of earbuds with a microphone can be had very
cheaply, and to me are an absolute necessity for a phone interview.

I now use them even when not coding, so my hands are free to take notes on the
call.

